# Core 2 Duo vs. Intel core i3/i5



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm looking for a new notebook computer to start medical school this fall (yay!), and being a Macbook user, I am of course looking at the 13" Macbook Pro as the natural upgrade. Combined with the iPod promotion, I don't see why I wouldn't get the Macbook Pro...except for the Core 2 Duo processor. I've only heard great things about the new Intel core i3/i5 processors, and seeing as the Core 2 Duo is the "older" technology, that makes me reluctant to get the Macbook. I just REALLY like iLife and OSX. I would be using the computer for notes (so Word/Excel/Ppt), internet, music, watching movies online/Youtube, skyping - so no games.

My question is, is there any noticeable performance difference between the Core 2 Duo and Intel core processors? Would I reasonably feel, in terms of performance for what I am doing, that I am using an "older" processor? 

PS. My alternative is the HP Envy 14; an amazing computer, hardware wise, just a little more expensive (no free iPod haha) and Windows 7.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

what software are you using? what kinds of things do you do with your computer?

for probably 90% of the people walking the earth, even a 2.4Ghz c2d with 4GB of ram is WAY overkill.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

I think the only thing you'll 'feel' is the psychological inferiority complex of not having the latest chip. 

We're all programmed to want the newest and best, even though as broad pointed out, the 2.4 is more than adequate for yours and most users needs.

And really.... HP? More expensive, Windows and no free iPod. Lose all that just to say you have an i3 processor?


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Any reason you're not considering the 15" MBP. I know price and form factor are bigger, but you didn't really mention that those would be issues when purchasing. the new 15" MBP is really nice!

BTW, unless you specifically like Aluminium, you're not going to see much difference at all between the new MacBook and the 13" Pro for your uses.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Congratulations on getting into medical school. It will be a very exciting time in your life. I graduated from U of T Medical School in 1992 so I can remember some of the experience fondly.

You cannot get an i5 processor in the 13" MBP. You'll have to go up to the 15" for that.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Benito said:


> You cannot get an i5 processor in the 13" MBP. You'll have to go up to the 15" for that.


I believe the OP is aware of that, hence the _HP Envy 14_ as a second choice.


----------



## The_E (May 29, 2010)

*Agree with the rest*

I have to agree with the others, for the uses that you specified, there's no need for the latest, greatest chip. The 2.4 has enough horsepower to run most software you could throw at it. 4G of RAM is sufficient fir your needs too. 

Personally, I'd stick w/the 13" MBP, as every ounce counts when you're lugging around a laptop. 

Best of luck with your purchase and with school!


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

i'd suggest you find a way to swing the 15" MBP... not only will you be getting the latest chip set (core i5 mobile), you'll also get a screen size that will serve you well for serious work (which you'll need for school). if you get the school promotion and sell the ipod it'll get you part of the way there...


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> BTW, unless you specifically like Aluminium, you're not going to see much difference at all between the new MacBook and the 13" Pro for your uses.


untrue. i would argue that backlit keys, FW port, significantly nicer screen and aluminium construction is well worth the $200 premium


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

^^

Why even argue that point? It's a no brainer.


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! I am more comfortable sticking with OSX, knowing that the Core 2 Duo processor will be sufficient. My current Macbook has the Core Duo, and that seems to be running pretty good (albeit _slightly_ laggy) for my needs right now (with a quarter the RAM and an inferior video card than the Macbook Pro 13). 

As for the suggestions to go for the 15", I would love to, except the cost is really high. With the educational discount, there is already a $600 difference between the two (and I could/want to get an iPad with that difference haha). I figure that the iPad will be great for clinical rounds, reviewing notes and my ongoing research; if I can hijack my own thread, anyone have any thoughts on the iPad for educational use?


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

broad said:


> untrue. i would argue that backlit keys, FW port, significantly nicer screen and aluminium construction is well worth the $200 premium


Having seen both this morning, the white MacBook's display is less glossy than the MBP, and for some, this may be better suited to their needs.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Vishalca said:


> if I can hijack my own thread, anyone have any thoughts on the iPad for educational use?


from the POV of the techs that support the ed networks and other hardware, it's not so great. From the POV of students, aside from the heightened risk of theft, it seems like a nice device. Portable, responsive, very good at certain tasks.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Vishalca said:


> ...I figure that the iPad will be great for clinical rounds, reviewing notes and my ongoing research; if I can hijack my own thread, anyone have any thoughts on the iPad for educational use?


The iPad isn't a computer. It is an entertainment/communication device. If that is all you need then go for it. But, if you find it lacking then you will still need a laptop and then it will be an extra $600 plus that you didn't need to spend IMHO.


----------



## MidiStick (Oct 24, 2008)

*Op knows that.....*

He knows it is NOT a computer - he stated that " if he got the 13" he could get an iPad with the difference".
Try walking rounds or working with patients while WALKING with an open laptop in front of you in your hands???? !!!
Can you not see the point? !!!
I cannot walk around with an autistic man - who just wants me near (not to talk)
with an open laptop in my hands... I could on the other hand hold an iPad with hundreds
of PDF manuals and text books and study instead of just sitting there.

I tried reading huge PDFs on my iPod touch = no fun = no learning.
It's not a computer... it's better... I have several computers already...
Not ranting - trying to understand if you did not read his post or ....
what your motives?


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

I saw the ipad in futureshop yesterday, I was very skeptical but once I saw it I wanted one. Its a very nice machine however since they are releasing iphone OS4 in September for the ipad they will probobly come out with version 2 at that time so I will wait


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MidiStick said:


> Not ranting - trying to understand if you did not read his post or ....
> what your motives?


Really? A lot of ??? !!! for not ranting. 

Merely addressing his question of what do you think of the iPad for educational purposes. I think you are reading into things a little too much if you think *motives* are involved. I stated IMHO. Chill.

If he wants *both* a Macbook *and* an iPad, cool, just commenting on one to the exclusion of the other.


----------



## MidiStick (Oct 24, 2008)

I am chilled-
it's just - OP did not suggest the exclusion of a computer at all?
The first thing you said to him was -

"The iPad isn't a computer. It is an entertainment/communication device."

Like your were trying to educate him. I found that strange - for lack of a better word.

Can you understand what the use/need/ergonomics of this "extra" device as a handy 
educational tool?
Not trying to argue - you are a useful member here.
So - "?!!!" means I was not just a little confused by your post.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I didn't mean to sound like I was educating him at all, just expressing an opinion relative to his question. Again I think you are reading into things too much.

I also said "If that is all you need then go for it." If he needs/wants both and can afford both, then go for that too. Sure I can see how the iPad can be useful for a student, just as an add on to a computer not in place of one. 

The OP never said he would get both or had plans to get both (for the price difference he said he would *want* both "haha", to me that indicated he didn't have the money for both) just that for the price of a 15" Macbook Pro he *could* get both. He then went on to ask about the iPad for educational purposes and I was merely stating what *you* considered to be obvious. Perhaps it was, still no need to question my "motives", which I think is confrontational whether you realize it or not.


----------



## MidiStick (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh well - I walk a tattered line - I guess I did find your response to the original question rude to the OP. I apologize for confronting you on it.
It seems your responses are changing on their own after you posted them 
Have a great day - Lets get back to real life - oh wait... (read in)


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

You have a great day MidiStick as well. Sometimes it is difficult to interpret what another person is saying in a post because it is an indirect means of communication. That being said sometimes the poster (me) isn't as thorough in their explanation as they should be which can lead to misinterpretation and for my part in that I apologize. Peace out!


----------



## MidiStick (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry for late reply Screature - I've been working.XX)
I do agree.
Peace.
j


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I too think the iPad would be great for walking on rounds, but with one big caveat - the iPad's heavier than you think. If you're gonna one-arm it, I bet your arm will get tired (and/or really muscular  )

Also, since you have a MacBook already, with only 1GB of RAM, and it's only slightly laggy, unless you really need a new computer - I'd suggest a RAM upgrade to 2GB and an SSD to remove any of the lag you feel. I just upped a 1.66 CoreDuo HTPC Mini to 2GB of RAM and a 60GB SSD, and it screams.  The cost was only ~$200


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

fyrefly said:


> I too think the iPad would be great for walking on rounds, but with one big caveat - the iPad's heavier than you think. If you're gonna one-arm it, I bet your arm will get tired (and/or really muscular  )
> 
> Also, since you have a MacBook already, with only 1GB of RAM, and it's only slightly laggy, unless you really need a new computer - I'd suggest a RAM upgrade to 2GB and an SSD to remove any of the lag you feel. I just upped a 1.66 CoreDuo HTPC Mini to 2GB of RAM and a 60GB SSD, and it screams.  The cost was only ~$200


I agree with FyreFly... an SSD upgrade is bar far the most noticeable of all the upgrades. I had a Quad Core iMac i5... which was the fastest Mac I have ever owned (and I owned a lot) aside from the Mac Pro of course. Recently, I got an i5 and an i7 MBP. With the stock drives, it was "okay". A good improvement over the previous but nothing crazy. The iMac was faster because it uses a true quad core desktop class cpu and the i series MBP's have a two core cpu with hyper-threading. However, after I swapped the internal 5400rpm stock drives with a Samsung SSD, man, they scream. I don't think I can go back. Launching apps, boot, shut down, copying files, installers are much faster with the MBP/SSD then the QC iMac and 7200rpm drive. Aperture comes up on less then 1 bounce! It took 1.5 on the QC iMac. SL feels snappier with the SSD then even a QC Mac Pro with a Raptor drive I had a couple years ago. I highly recommend the Intel X25M G2 series and the Samsungs. They seem to score the best right now.


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

Hmm...that sounds a little difficult  Is there a how-to? I checked the Apple website, and placing a 128GB SSD drive will add $368! That seems kinda steep. For that price, I could get a Macbook Air (apparently they could be upgraded at WWDC...but I'd rather stick with the Pro). I am, however, very interested to see how much the addition of an SSD drive will increase the performance of my Mac. 

I'm still hoping that having an iPad will be a huge benefit in my classes...


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Vishalca said:


> Hmm...that sounds a little difficult  Is there a how-to? I checked the Apple website, and placing a 128GB SSD drive will add $368! That seems kinda steep. For that price, I could get a Macbook Air (apparently they could be upgraded at WWDC...but I'd rather stick with the Pro). I am, however, very interested to see how much the addition of an SSD drive will increase the performance of my Mac.
> 
> I'm still hoping that having an iPad will be a huge benefit in my classes...


Get an 80gb Intel..... install is VERY easy on a Macbook. As easy as upgrading the RAM.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

We aren't suggesting you get an SSD with a new Macbook but upgrade your old one with more ram and an SSD. Then add an iPad if you like. Its the cheapest upgrade path


----------

